# british lady



## mike pen (May 5, 2008)

any one knew a leccy on board the british lady 1953-54 called bob whitford from cornwall,he done about 19 years with the company. i know where he lives,but he would like to hear perhaps from some of the 
mike 
engineers.


----------

